# JBuilder Applet



## Relico (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,
Habe ein großes Problem ! ich habe erst angefangen mit Java und JBuilder zu arbeiten !
Jetzt habe ich Applet erstellt, das aber net funktioniert ! Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen ?

Applet 

Hier könnt ihr euch die Datei downloaden und mal anschauen ! 
Im vorraus schonmal danke !

Mfg
Relico


PS: Das Applet sollte nach möglichkeit im Internet Explorer laufen !


----------



## schnuffie (6. Oktober 2005)

Laut Java-Konsole kommt auch bei mir ein Fehler:


```
java.lang.ClassFormatError: Incompatible magic value 1011373133 in class file welcome/Anmeldung
```
 
Dumm nur, daß ich Deinen Quellcode nicht kenne. :-( 

Versuch' doch mal rauszufinden, was das für ein "magischer Wert" ist...

Als Anfänger wäre ein "Spar-Applet" per Text-Editor geschrieben und per Kommandozeile kompiliert vielleicht ein besserer Einstieg:


```
public class MyApplet extends Applet {
  public void start() {
	System.out.println("läuft...");
  }
}
```
 
Nach Kompilieren mit "javac.exe" sollte in der Javakonsole im IE "läuft..." ausgegeben werden.


----------



## Relico (6. Oktober 2005)

hi,
kannst du vlt ein bisschen ins detail gehen ! Damit kann ich eher wenig anfangen !
Aber trotzdem danke !

Mein Quellcode ist:

```
package bde;

import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.*;
import com.borland.jbcl.layout.XYLayout;
import com.borland.jbcl.layout.*;
import javax.swing.JToggleButton;
import javax.swing.JList;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JTextArea;

/**
 * <p>Überschrift: </p>
 *
 * <p>Beschreibung: </p>
 *
 * <p>Copyright: Copyright (c) 2005</p>
 *
 * <p>Organisation: </p>
 *
 * @author 
 * @version 1.0
 */


public class Anmeldung extends Applet {
    boolean isStandalone = false;
    BorderLayout borderLayout1 = new BorderLayout();
    XYLayout xYLayout1 = new XYLayout();
    JToggleButton jToggleButton1 = new JToggleButton();
    JList jList1 = new JList();
    JTextArea jTextArea1 = new JTextArea();
    JTextArea jTextArea2 = new JTextArea();
    //Parameterwert holen
    public String getParameter(String key, String def) {
        return isStandalone ? System.getProperty(key, def) :
                (getParameter(key) != null ? getParameter(key) : def);
    }

    //Das Applet konstruieren
    public Anmeldung() {
    }

    //Das Applet initialisieren
    public void init() {
        try {
            jbInit();
        } catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }

    //Initialisierung der Komponenten
    private void jbInit() throws Exception {
        this.setLayout(xYLayout1);
        jToggleButton1.setText("OK");
        jTextArea1.setBackground(Color.lightGray);
        jTextArea1.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Arial", Font.PLAIN, 11));
        jTextArea1.setText("Bitte wählen Sie Ihren Namen aus:");
        jTextArea2.setBackground(Color.lightGray);
        jTextArea2.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Arial", Font.BOLD, 12));
        jTextArea2.setText("Anmeldung");
        this.add(jList1, new XYConstraints(42, 56, 197, 225));
        this.add(jToggleButton1, new XYConstraints(260, 150, 118, 33));
        this.add(jTextArea1, new XYConstraints(42, 39, 197, -1));
        this.add(jTextArea2, new XYConstraints(37, 4, 195, 18));
    }

    //Das Applet starten
    public void start() {
    }

    //Das Applet anhalten
    public void stop() {
    }

    //Das Applet löschen
    public void destroy() {
    }

    //Applet-Information
    public String getAppletInfo() {
        return "Applet-Informationen";
    }

    //Parameter-Infos holen
    public String[][] getParameterInfo() {
        return null;
    }

    //Main-Methode
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        Anmeldung applet = new Anmeldung();
        applet.isStandalone = true;

        Frame frame;
        frame = new Frame();
        frame.setTitle("Applet-Frame");

        frame.add(applet, BorderLayout.CENTER);

        applet.init();
        applet.start();
        frame.setSize(400, 320);
        Dimension d = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
        frame.setLocation((d.width - frame.getSize().width) / 2,
                          (d.height - frame.getSize().height) / 2);
        frame.setVisible(true);
    }
}
```

Mfg

Relico


----------



## schnuffie (10. Oktober 2005)

Anhand Deines Quellcodes "springt" mir eins sofort ins Auge: Du leitest Deine Klasse vom (AWT)-Applet ab und benutzt Swing-Komponenten - das kann nur schief gehen!


----------

